

Peeling away the interface in an iOS app - uahal
http://skookum.com/blog/ios-peeling-effect/

======
morganpyne
I love the internet for little things like this. The author proposes a way to
achieve the page turn-effect in the Square app, and the one of the actual
Square devs sees it and responds directly to explain how it was _really_ done
:-) The internet... connecting people for nearly 40 years.

~~~
rvanniekerk
Noticed that as well. Indeed, very cool!

~~~
Sacrificiality
It can be done different ways, it's neat to see the different approaches!

------
jinushaun
Square's implementation is so drop dead simple: page curl away a transparent
view. I would've over complicated it like the author did with screen captures.

